# Best rake for cornstalks



## Dapals (Oct 5, 2014)

Looking at for a new rake, what do you guys prefer wheel or rotary? It will be ran in corn stalks mostly, and some hay. ALso do those plastic rings on wheel rakes work?

***Side note; most fields won't have chopped stalks

thanks


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

A rotary...... and a cab tractor. Raking stalks is a filthy proposition. Don't ask how I know.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

ARD Farm said:


> A rotary...... and a cab tractor. Raking stalks is a filthy proposition. Don't ask how I know.


You better have really smooth corn ground or else that rotary will get destroyed.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

8350HiTech said:


> You better have really smooth corn ground or else that rotary will get destroyed.


I see one nirghor is using a doble rotary rake this yr I am curious how well it works and holds up.Another is going to demo one,double rotar side delivery and make 1 rd per windrow,I'm thinking he may end up with some huge arsed windrows.

Guys don't like rocks getting into the bales and then run threw bedding shredder and flying at the cattle,hopeing the rotary rake will have less issues with that vs a wheel rake.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The standard is a rubber tooth Rowse. I have found that except behind chopping corn heads, much of the time I am able to run my wheel rake as crop drive, and thus avoid the dirt and rocks.

Stalks are hard on rakes, period. I don't see how a rotary would last very well.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't anymore but I have (in the past) used my rotary for raking corn stalks (as a favor for an associate). I just set the attack angle so the tines were just sweping the stalks and not touching the dirt at all. The stalks because of their physical bulk, sweep up without too much of the dirt coming along, and no rocks.

It';s a filthy job any way you cut it. Nothing about corn excites me except my cornflakes in the morning.

Around here, you never mention that you bailed corn stalks/stover when you trade in a bailer. Just nice hay........lol


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

For stalks why not shred the stalks with a windrow type stalk shredder? You get more crop that way and you won't destroy a new rake in the process plus you will carry less dirt/rocks over into the windrow.


----------



## Dapals (Oct 5, 2014)

I don't shred stalks with a windrow, because most guys don't want that much off, and I don't like taking that much off. Plus it takes more time with the shredder imo, Rake will take about 40-50% off. I have thought about it some


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I've raked a lot of corn stalks with my H&S 14 WHEEL Hi-Cap rake. It stand up to the task.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Best rake for stalks is one you can borrow...... .

Regards, Mike


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Vol said:


> Best rake for stalks is one you can borrow...... .
> 
> Regards, Mike


Best advice I've seen on here in a long time...............


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Best rake for stalks is one you can borrow...... .
> 
> Regards, Mike


Remind me never to borrow you anything.


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

I tried rotary rakes in cornstalks, first a kuhn and then a Krone. Both were center delivery. They leave a nice windrow, which will have a lot less dirt than a wheel rake. Maintenance costs were pretty high, but not really any higher than the wheel rakes were. I can't compare to a Rowse however since I have never tried one. We currently use a Vermeer R2800, which seems to cost much less to keep running than the others, and I already need them for hay. I have a hard time buying anything specifically for cornstalks. We shred everything first if a chopping cornhead wasn't used.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Tx Jim said:


> I've raked a lot of corn stalks with my H&S 14 WHEEL Hi-Cap rake. It stand up to the task.


I did too, (own an H&S 14 wheel hi cap) and it was the one of the worst buys I have ever had and would never consider another one. I am glad it stands up for you, but I had nothing but trouble, and compared to the heavy duty Vermmer , the H&S is made out of beer cans. That being said, I do have an old H&S BF12 standard rake that I really like and pull it with a pickup in small hay fields.

If I were to try a different rake it would be a Rowse with the teeth mounted in rubber, but I am happy right now with the Vermeer.

Went to a Vermeer 1428 and have raked many thousands of acres through standing unshredded stalks and I just this fall replaced the first few teeth. Its a lot cheaper than owning, operating and maintaining a stalk chopper that is good enough and large enough to cover those acres.

The Vermeer



The POS H&S


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Vol said:


> Best rake for stalks is one you can borrow...... .
> 
> Regards, Mike


I have neighbors who think just like you


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

gerkendave said:


> For stalks why not shred the stalks with a windrow type stalk shredder? You get more crop that way and you won't destroy a new rake in the process plus you will carry less dirt/rocks over into the windrow.


Then you loose all your cover for starters, also takes a lot of horse to run a big enough shredder to get anything done.

We take the belt of the spreader on the corn combine and just leave it in a row then I follow the combine with the round baler. We try to bale as wet as possible then wrap em. If you shred it first then when wet it doesn't feed into the round baler worth a crap.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.rowserakes.com/ultimate-vrake.html


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> I have neighbors who think just like you


Now be nice endrow....I really never borrow anything....so that I do not feel compelled to loan. 

But if someone is in a bind and needs something, I will go do the task for them so as to insure proper usage and to be a good neighbor.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The first years that I round baled stalks I relied almost completely on a windrowing stalk chopper. The advent of the chopping cornhead put an end to that. Windrowing shredders work, but have drawbacks like anything. A 15' center delivery doesn't really make a big enough windrow. The 20' center delivery shredders don't have end pull (that I know of) so would be a pain to transport on the road. The side delivery shredders will make a big enough windrow but then there can be problems with moisture in the stalks not escaping from that big heavy windrow. Using a side delivery shredder during a damp fall on wet stalks is a good recipe for hot bales. I personally don't like shredders that have cup knives. They take more power, suck up more dirt and wear out quicker.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

barnrope

My H&S hi-cap rake has been very good. I owned it since '02 and it's raked 1000's upon 1000's of acres and it has 2 short welds where the tubing cracked on one side. Granted I had to replace a frt section of the tongue when.my elderly(75 yrs young) rake tractor driver hung a post bending the tongue into the shape resembling a malaria germ. I'll bet the gopher/ fire ant mound fields my rake has been over is as rough or rougher than what your equipment is submitted to. I owned a Vermeer R23 before the H&S and I sure wouldn't trade back.


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

The shredder is the only way its done around here. Most guys think they need to disk behind the combine here anyhow so taking a little more off the field isn't that big of a deal. It also seems to help the no till guys knife in the fertilizer if you take the trash off the top. Just an opinion. I remember reading something about a corn stover plant that wanted to bale stalks off of peoples fields and like you were worried about losing too much off the field. After some research they found they didn't need to leave much and they still had plenty of cover and nutrients for the field to remain healthy.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Tx Jim,

The Vermeer R23 rake is not anywhere close to the same as the Vermeer VR28. When you have the chance, take a peek at a VR28. I think you will see a massive difference. I am glad you have had good luck with your rake, and am sure you have a lot more bumps and such as you say. All I can relate is my personal experience with both rakes, and can say that here in my part of the country, the VR28 is hands down, no comparison, a better rig than the H&S BF14HC. At any rate it looks like we will agree to disagree. Best of wishes.

Tom


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Tom

I see no VR28 on Vermeer's website. I see a R2800 & a VR1428. Which rake are you referring too?

Jim


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Tx Jim said:


> Tom
> 
> I see no VR28 on Vermeer's website. I see a R2800 & a VR1428. Which rake are you referring too?
> 
> Jim


My apologies Jim! It's a VR 1428. Just a brain fart.....


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

barnrope said:


> My apologies Jim! It's a VR 1428. Just a brain fart.....


No apology required. I going to quote you from another thread. {/quote]H&S BF12 rake that I pull with a pickup does pretty good with two 13' swaths and it only cost $900 for the whole rake[/quote] Do you think it's a fair comparison to compare a used H&S ($900) rake pulled in field with a pickup to a new Vermeer VR 1428 rake? I don't think that's a fair comparison. Another question I have was your $900 a Hi Cap rake? I had previously viewed the VR1428 and if I wasn't in the TWILIGHT of my custom hay baling career I would sure like to own one.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I want one of those $900 rakes......I don't care if it does tear up after a few seasons, didn't know there was any rakes that cheap.....of any kind, except ERTL....


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Tx Jim said:


> No apology required. I going to quote you from another thread. {/quote]H&S BF12 rake that I pull with a pickup does pretty good with two 13' swaths and it only cost $900 for the whole rake


 Do you think it's a fair comparison to compare a used H&S ($900) rake pulled in field with a pickup to a new Vermeer VR 1428 rake? I don't think that's a fair comparison. Another question I have was your $900 a Hi Cap rake? I had previously viewed the VR1428 and if I wasn't in the TWILIGHT of my custom hay baling career I would sure like to own one.

[/QUOTE]

I was indeed comparing the two rakes, but didn't say or imply they were equal. Also I was drawing a contrast in price difference between just the center kicker setup on the VR 1428 rake and the price of the old H&S, which is not a very fair comparison. I just said I can get two 13' swaths raked together pretty nicely with the old girl. The old $900 rake is a regular H&S BF12. Wheels on the outside, not on the inside; not a Hi Capacity. That old rake seems to hold up better than the BF14 HC that I had prior to the VR 1428.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

barnrope said:


> The old $900 rake is a regular H&S BF12. Wheels on the outside, not on the inside; not a Hi Capacity. That old rake seems to hold up better than the BF14 HC that I had prior to the VR 1428.


There is no comparison of the regular H&S such as you have to the H&S Hi-cap I own. My H&S will rake as good or better than the Vermeer R23 I traded in for the H&S. I've owned my H&S since 2002 and it's raked a lot of hay and just recently needed some welding repairs. As I stated I think the Vermeer VR 1428 is a nice rake and I'm intrigued with the nitrogen controlled rake wheels. If it's a fair question what's the ballpark cost of the VR1428?


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

If buying a used Vermeer 1428, make sure it has Vermeer wheels on it. I made a goof buying mine, it had cheap wheels on it raked probably 3000-4000 acres of hay with it and they did alright, but 4 circles of cornstalks tore those cheap wheels to hell. Put on a full set of Vermeer wheels and windguards this weekend and waiting to try them and get rolling again. 50$ more per wheel but they are supposed to be a lot heavier.

Seems like the H&S vs. Vermeer argument is made just for the sake of arguing. There's not much comparison at all.

Trey


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Only thing I stated in comparing H&S to Vermeer was I'll take my H&S over a Vermeer R23 that had the old style teeth pipe brgs that wouldn't last. As I stated the VR 1428 looks like a very good rake and I'd like to know more about the nitrogen flotation on the rake wheels. How long has the VR 1428 been in production?


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

They came out in 2011. Just a hydraulic cylinder at each wheel with an accumulator mounted on the tongue. Lots of potential in this rake design, it's one heavy frame. I've found some of the weak points this season and hope to do some work to it this winter to make it bullet proof. One such issue is on each cylinder that raises and lowers the wheels there are 2 bolts on each side that screw into the cylinder holding it to the framework. When one breaks, the cylinder has to come off and you must drill the broken off bolt out. Major pita. And of course this issue can be resolved with smoother ground and less down pressure on the wheels but that's not a choice in most of the conditions I face at least in custom haying and cornstalk raking.

Vermeer is also making a VR2040. For cornstalks that would be perfect and I would also be able to pull 3 16ft windrows together. Hope to either buy one of them or try one next year.

Trey


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

How much is the MSRP on a new VR1428? If every rake wheel has a cylinder with hoses then that sounds like a lot of $$$$$ tied in hyd's.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tx Jim said:


> How much is the MSRP on a new VR1428? If every rake wheel has a cylinder with hoses then that sounds like a lot of $$$$$ tied in hyd's.


Not sure what the MSRP price is but sounds like cash price is around 21-22K.

I'm sure the hyd sys added $ to the price but they got rid of all the springs and chains that the wheels normaly ride on.The idea of the hyd is that it is a constant pressure even when you go over a ridge vesus hanging on a spring where going over a ridge created more pressur on the ground,more tooth wear/damage.It is a little mini cyl not a typical hyd cyl.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

For $21K I'll keep my "paid for" H&S Hi-cap as it still rakes good enough to suit me.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

My VR 1428 was new in the fall of 2011. Vermeer sent a company man from their engineering dept. around this summer and updated and warrantied several parts on the rake including 6 new rake cylinders and bolts. I never had a bolt break, but have had them work their way out.

With the center kicker included there are 16 small cylinders, 2 double acting cylinders at the rear end, and three long folding cylinders, so that is 21 hydraulic cylinders total. Maybe when it gets to be 10 years old or so it should be traded off to avoid cylinder and hose problems, however they sure are nicer than springs and chains.

They cost more money than an H&S but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

barnrope said:


> They cost more money than an H&S but you get what you pay for.


And sometimes one just "gets taken" spending $$$$$$ for higher priced equipment.. I think number of rd bales per acre or price per bale for baling will have to get a lot better where I live to spend $21K for a rake & $35+K for a baler not even considering the cost of a cutter & tractors.. NOT ME VERN!!!!!!!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> And sometimes one just "gets taken" spending $$$$$$ for higher priced equipment.. I think number of rd bales per acre or price per bale for baling will have to get a lot better where I live to spend $21K for a rake & $35+K for a baler not even considering the cost of a cutter & tractors.. NOT ME VERN!!!!!!!


I know spending the $$$ on a top end rake saves me money every year. We rake at 10-12 mph pulling two 15' windrows together. Raking save fuel, wear and tear on the balers and a lot of hrs on the tractors. If a round baler breaks down it's an inconvenience for sure, if our main rake gets a flat or blows a hose it's repaired NOW. I'm seriously considering buying another and keeping mine for a backup as it has 6 seasons on it now.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Off Topic but the 50 some foot Kuhn Tedder I saw at the local dealer back in the Spring and showed on here, showed up in a large cornfield near here about a week ago. I guess they were tedding slashed cornstalks with it. Never seen anyone Ted cornstalks before.


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

They were wanting 24,500 cash this spring w/wind guards no center splitter for a new VR1428. I think around 35K for the VR2040.

I don't have a whole heck of a lot of time to screw around with baling, let alone raking or swatting. College schooling and farming with my father have to come first to make everyone happy. I want my equipment low maintenance and ready to go run like hell when it's time to go.

Trey


----------



## Dapals (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey thanks for the responses, I'm looking at a Rowse wheel rake with rubber teeth


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

I know its a ways away from you, but we run a Golden Eagle Wheel Rake (Also known as Circle C) Been a dependable rake for us. It has the rubber teeth. But Another option I would look hard at is the Vermeer R2300 or R2800. Using this rake allows you to have it adjust to just take off some of the top trash. This would be helpful if it is a muddy fall, since it is not ground driven...I have had personal experience with this.

Best of luck,

Richard


----------



## Dapals (Oct 5, 2014)

I've heard of those Golden Eagle Rakes, but they don't sell them in this area! Trust me I would jump at the chance to get one of their rakes in my operation. They promise up to 7 years on their rake teeth


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

In my opinion there is one big drawback of the Circle C and other brand rakes of similar design. The lack of ground contact wheels. There are two wheels or sets of wheels on the rake in contact with the ground. The tractor provides the other point of contact. Rowse has 6 points of contact all on the rake itself. This is mostly irrelevant on flat ground, but becomes an issue with the washouts that are an occasional hazard while raking stalks.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Dapals said:


> I've heard of those Golden Eagle Rakes, but they don't sell them in this area! Trust me I would jump at the chance to get one of their rakes in my operation. They promise up to 7 years on their rake teeth


The John Deere dealer near Spencer, Iowa carried the Circle C dealership a couple years ago. I was dealing with them on one. I decided to go with the Vermeer VR 1428 instead.


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

I live near Fargo, ND and bought mine used from their factory in Hermiston Oregon?...and they pulled the thing 1400 miles down the interstate to my yard. Been a great rake,

Yes, it only has 3 contact points, but I have heard the Rowse Ultimate is not so Ultimate sometimes. (and they are quite spendy!!!).

Just my 2 cents. The Circle C has been working great this fall . Got 590 bales off of 130 acres the other day. It was a good day!


----------



## Dapals (Oct 5, 2014)

what about Darf rakes, I know they are a similar style to the Circle C rake with the wheel type? Any thoughts


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

T & R Hay, what have you heard negative about the Rowse Ultimate rakes? I see a lot of them around here, but I bet no one would give a straight answer about why not to own one. I have a new to me Rowse 16 wheel regular V-rake. For stalks, it is a step up from the WRX Vermeer that it replaced, but I have run into a few things I don't like. Dumbest thing is it won't make a stalk windrow wide enough to properly feed a 5 foot wide baler, even at its widest setting. Gotta do some cutting and welding to get a wide enough windrow. Duh.


----------

